# Tangy Lemon Chicken



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

This recipe calls for frozen chicken broth cubes. Every time I have chicken stock leftover from boiling a chicken, I freeze it in icecube trays, and when they're frozen, I keep them in a ziploc freezer bag till needed.

Tangy Lemon Chicken

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts         12 chicken broth frozen cubes
lemon juice (to cover meat)                     5 Tbsp flour
pepper to taste                                        1 Tbsp water
garlic powder                                          ½ large onion, diced
1 lemon, in 16 slices                                1½ Tbsp butter

Put chicken in med. bowl & add lemon juice & pepper. Refrig at least 2 hours. Take each chicken piece out & barely sprinkle each w/garlic powder & pepper. Preheast oven to 350 degrees.
Place foil sheet down, put 2 lemon slices, meat, 2 slices. Close foil into a packet. Repeat 3 times. Place all 4 packets on baking sheet & bake 50 minutes. Increase heat to 375 for 15 minutes.
Meanwhile, pour all lemon juice from marinade in saucepan & cook on low till boiling 2 minutes. Add broth cubes & boil again, stirring occasionally.
Place onions & butter in small bowl & microwave 2 minutes on high. Add lemon sauce. In small bowl, mix flour & water till smooth. Add to sauce, whicking 2 full minutes. Add pepper & garlic powder. Cook on low 2 minutes. Using imersion blender, process till smooth. Serve over chicken.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 23, 2005)

jkath, I have been looking through some older recipes and this one sounds really good.  I have a question.  How much broth does 12 frozen chicken broth cubes equal?  

Thanks, SC


----------



## jkath (Jan 24, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> jkath, I have been looking through some older recipes and this one sounds really good.  I have a question.  How much broth does 12 frozen chicken broth cubes equal?
> 
> Thanks, SC



Good question!
Best answer: fill up your ice cube tray with water & then pour it into a measuring bowl 

(in other words, I have no idea except to do this!)


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 25, 2005)

Make sense to me!!  (Smacking forehead).  I should have thought of it myself.  Thanks.  LOL!!


----------

